# GPU and PSU Requirement



## PratikV (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi Guyz,

I want your Expert advice on buying New PSU and GPU (With New Cabinet if possible).

Current System -:
Processor - Intel Core i3 530 2.93Ghz
Mobo - Intel DH55TC
RAM - Transcend 2GB 1333MHz DDR3
HDD - 1) Transcend 500GB 7200RPM SATA
         2) WD 1TB 7200RPM SATA
PSU - *Circle PSU 430Watts*
Cabinet - *Iball 8181*

My budget - 15k (GPU + PSU + Cabby(If possible)).

If the new graphic card and PSU requires more space then i am open to buy new Cabinet like NZXT Tempest or Gamma.
Will the graphic card get bottlenecked ??

Do share your feedback and which graphic/ PSU to buy.

I am also open for Online buying.

Thanks


----------



## the_conqueror (Sep 30, 2012)

At what resolution do you play games ?


----------



## PratikV (Oct 1, 2012)

My screen size is 20". Mostly play with Moderate Resolution Settings.(1600 X 900)


----------



## the_conqueror (Oct 1, 2012)

Then get HD 6870 for 12k and corsair GS600 for 4.8k if you want to get a futureproof rig to some extent. Otherwise get MSI HD 6850 cyclone for 9.5k + corsair gs500 @ 4k + corsair carbide 300r.


----------



## PratikV (Oct 1, 2012)

the_conqueror said:


> Then get HD 6870 for 12k and corsair GS600 for 4.8k if you want to get a futureproof rig to some extent. Otherwise get MSI HD 6850 cyclone for 9.5k + corsair gs500 @ 4k + corsair carbide 300r.



Do i have to change the cabinet for HD 6870 and GS600.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 1, 2012)

^^ I dont think so , and you can look into Seasonic S12II 520 @4k as it is all what you need for PSU.  and get a 2GB Corsair DDR3 RAM @0.8k as most games nowadays require atleast 3GB RAM to run without a lag . eg.BF3


----------



## PratikV (Oct 1, 2012)

Which RAM will satisfy my Need (Link 1) (Link 2)

Can anyone please tell me some Nice places where i can buy these hardware. (Mumbai or Pune)


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 2, 2012)

If you want 2 GB (single module) , then - Corsair DDR3 2 GB (1 x 2 GB) PC RAM (VS2GB1333D3) | Ram | Flipkart.com

If you want 4gb (single module) , then Corsair DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM (CMV4GX3M1A1333C9) | Ram | Flipkart.com


----------



## iittopper (Oct 2, 2012)

Gpu - nvidia 560 @ 10k 
Psu - corsair cx 430v2 @ 2.4k 
Add another 2 gb ram and buy nzxt gamma@ 2.7k ( if you want a cabinet)


----------



## topgear (Oct 2, 2012)

+1 to GTX 560 but the price is now ~11.5-12k and for the PSu just get Cx500v2 @3.2k.


----------



## iittopper (Oct 2, 2012)

topgear said:


> +1 to GTX 560 but the price is now ~11.5-12k and for the PSu just get Cx500v2 @3.2k.



 560 for 11.5k . I just bought zotac 560TI for 11.2k locally


----------



## PratikV (Oct 2, 2012)

iittopper said:


> 560 for 11.5k . I just bought zotac 560TI for 11.2k locally



 lol. Then i have to search my local shops. Cause Flipkart price is around 12-13k. and if you are correct Zotac 560 TI price at flipkart is 14k.


----------



## topgear (Oct 3, 2012)

^^ yep, you better search in local stores first for better deal .. GTX 56os price was 10.2k couple of months ago ....



iittopper said:


> 560 for 11.5k . I just bought zotac 560TI for 11.2k locally



it's not the amp Ed. I guess, anyway, Congrats


----------



## iittopper (Oct 4, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ yep, you better search in local stores first for better deal .. GTX 56os price was 10.2k couple of months ago ....
> 
> 
> 
> it's not the amp Ed. I guess, anyway, Congrats



yep its not the amp Ed. , its G-0ne edition .  To OP - I can give you dealer address if you wanna buy 560ti or 560 . I think he is selling 560 for 9.5k


----------



## PratikV (Oct 4, 2012)

iittopper said:


> yep its not the amp Ed. , its G-0ne edition .  To OP - I can give you dealer address if you wanna buy 560ti or 560 . I think he is selling 560 for 9.5k



Ya sure give me his address. If he has any website then let me know the link also.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 4, 2012)

topgear said:


> +1 to GTX 560 but the price is now ~11.5-12k and for the PSu just get Cx500v2 @3.2k.



Price of GTX560 is ~9.5-10K


----------



## topgear (Oct 5, 2012)

^^ but where ?? .. I could not find a 560 at that price anywhere.

@ iittopper - if possible share the address here


----------



## iittopper (Oct 5, 2012)

@topgear - well i dont know his shop but he is a  dealer from hyderabad but ship all over india . He is in erodov forum with name - kishan_razor .


----------



## topgear (Oct 6, 2012)

^^ Thanks for the info buddy.

anyway, after lots of searching finally managed to find GTX 560 @ 9.7k from Zotac  ( Delta Peripherals ).


----------



## iittopper (Oct 6, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ Thanks for the info buddy.
> 
> anyway, after lots of searching finally managed to find GTX 560 @ 9.7k from Zotac  ( Delta Peripherals ).



thats a good price . Thanks for the info


----------



## Piyush (Oct 6, 2012)

IMO, HD 7770 or HD 6850 is more than enough for games at 1600*900 resolution (leaving some exceptions at extreme graphics settings)


----------

